# DIY Indoor Rabbit Hutch



## Lexi01 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi everyone! So I wanted to make an awesome (inexpensive) rabbit hutch that looks nice indoors. They're $100s if you buy one premade... So I'm making my own! 
I'm starting with a $5 water damaged dresser I got from the local classifieds. I forgot to take a before picture... So you must use your imagination! 

I started off by peeling all the old top layer of wood/plastic water damaged garbage. Using my dad's handy dandy power tool thingy. Then the power sanding began!then shortly ended because the battery died... I shall sand more after work!


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 6, 2014)

Ooo cool! Excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 6, 2014)

Still sanding... Battery died again.... >:|


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 7, 2014)

this should be interesting ....


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 7, 2014)

I forgot to post the step were I sawed out the bottom two drawer separators.... But I took those out ! 
Today I finished sanding and painting! Make sure to use pet friendly paint as regular paint may harm your rabbit if they chew on it. Check it out.....



Next step... Take measurements and buy wood for the doors, 2nd floor, and ladder. I also will need new handles and door latch.


----------



## hrmom26 (Aug 7, 2014)

awesome!!


----------



## Ame (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 9, 2014)

I got everything I need today except wood for the 2nd floor... I only need a 17x20 piece but lowes only sells HUGE slabs of wood.

I bought new handles and nobs, door hinges, door lock, wood to build a door, wood glue, wood putty, and some 88 cent vinyl flooring(doing checkered pattern since her face is checkered). Total cost $25. Total cost thus far $30! I'm also using scrap wood from the drawers to make a post for stability and a ramp going up to the 2nd floor.

I had to go to work yet again.... So I haven't gotten any further yet


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 10, 2014)

Got so much done today! Last night we put in a center pole to give the whole thing more stability. I used recycle wood from the drawer separators I had previously cut out. We just painted it and wedged it into place. Today I distressed all the wood with sandpaper to give it a rusticy look. And also filled some blemishes with wood putty. Then I put on black drawer handles ( it will also have black hinges, nob and door lock) 




Then I built an 18"x 1/2" door. I put 2. 15" pieces and 2 24 1/2" pieces of wood together by drilling holes in each corner and connecting them with pegs and wood glue 




THEN! I put in the vinyl self adhesive flooring. Using scraps and scoring the tiles with razor blades so they will break in straight lines. 


Going camping tomorrow so I won't be able to finish it for a few days! I desired checker board floor because of Billy's checker board face. She's growing fast!


----------



## Aushi (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow it's looking amazing!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm so excited! The black findings are going to look so cool. Just need to find the perfect piece of wood for the 2nd floor D:


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 11, 2014)

It's really looking very nice! You are quite talented!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thank you  I just stole the idea off Pinterest (and has my husband do some of the manly stuff :0)


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 12, 2014)

Done! We put chicken wire on the door and the opposite side, Put a lock on, put a 2nd floor in and ramp using wood scraps from the drawers and door... I may be forgetting steps but anyways here the finished project! Will post pictures with billy inside soon! 






I also posted it on Pinterest now if anyone pinterests on here


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 12, 2014)

She loves it! She even figured out the ramp right away and let out some binkys


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see it complete! I did something similar using an old kitchen oven cabinet. However I did not take the extra effort to refinish it as you have. Yours is looking great so far. :happybunny:


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Oops! I didn't see the page 2 of this thread when I posted above, so I did not see it complete.

I see it now! Great job!


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 12, 2014)

Oops! I did not see the second page of this thread when I posted above, so I had not yet seen it complete! 

It looks great. Your bunny looks so adorably small. How old is he?


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 12, 2014)

It turned out great!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 13, 2014)

She's about 2 1/2 months. I swear she doubled in size the last two weeks lol


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 13, 2014)

I love her markings!!!!


----------



## MILU (Aug 21, 2014)

You're very talented!!


----------



## LisaRabbit (Aug 22, 2014)

Lexi! 
That's so amazing! I will try someday. 
in such places they like to hide! 
Great idea! 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Rabbit Forum


----------



## little_bunny (Aug 23, 2014)

Amazing idea, I got to say! How on earth did you come up with this wonderful idea!?!


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 23, 2014)

@lisarabbit, @MILU, @Blue eyes- thanks everyone!!

@Little_bunny- Pinterest of course! I used to work at a craft store so I learned to make just about anything, and have a manly man helping me with the hard stuff. Pinterest is a WONDERFUL place to learn how to DIY anything. They have rabbit toys and hutches that are quick easy and pretty. 

I also started a DIY bunny diary thread blog thing if anyone wants to check it out here's a link  http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=81696


----------



## LilSpud (Aug 26, 2014)

The hutch looks great! My husband and I were thinking of doing something like this for our bun. Right now he's in a C&C cage, but it would be neat to have something that looks more like a piece of furniture since his cage is in the living room with us.


----------



## Lexi01 (Aug 26, 2014)

LilSpud said:


> The hutch looks great! My husband and I were thinking of doing something like this for our bun. Right now he's in a C&C cage, but it would be neat to have something that looks more like a piece of furniture since his cage is in the living room with us.



That was our plan because our other indoor bun's cage looks terrible and they are both in the living room lol I love it it's the cutest piece of furniture I have now 

only problem is that I need to put some wood down in the front because billy is constantly pushing hay and pellets out onto the carpet :tantrum:


----------



## Bucktooth (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the best hutch I have ever seen!! I'm going to try this


----------



## Lexi01 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful hutch! What a great idea!

My only question is what type of paint did you use? 

I am always cautious about anything that might be toxic.


----------



## Lexi01 (Oct 22, 2014)

I don't remember what it was called but they make "pet safe" paint that is not toxic if the buns chew on it.


----------

